# Dog swallowed whole chicken bone



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

My 4.5 month old German Shepherd just swallowed a cooked chicken leg bone whole! I called the vet and she said that it can break down and will hopefully pass, but to keep a close eye on him. She also advised to give him half a slice of bread to "pad" the bone.

Can anyone else offer any suggestions? I don't know what to do right now, other than to wait and hope for the best. I have the emergency vet number ready...

Thanks


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Jester966 said:


> My 4.5 month old German Shepherd just swallowed a cooked chicken leg bone whole! I called the vet and she said that it can break down and will hopefully pass, but to keep a close eye on him. She also advised to give him half a slice of bread to "pad" the bone.
> 
> Can anyone else offer any suggestions? I don't know what to do right now, other than to wait and hope for the best. I have the emergency vet number ready...
> 
> Thanks


If the vet said it's okay to watch and see I would. But very carefully. My friend is a vet tech at a different clinic than the one I work at and they had to remove a chicken bone from a puppy recently. I don't mean to scare you, but definitely watching for vomiting, lethargy and straining to poo.


----------



## hsieh (Mar 7, 2009)

maybe put Vaseline on her tongue so that she has to swallow it and it would be like a laxative. i don't know how you would get a dog to drink mineral oil.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

hsieh said:


> maybe put Vaseline on her tongue so that she has to swallow it and it would be like a laxative. i don't know how you would get a dog to drink mineral oil.


I wouldn't induce vomiting. Depending on the size of the bone...it could cause more harm if forced to come up.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

Leave it alone. It will digest and be absorbed. Don't watch stools looking for it. You probably won't see it.


----------

